# Vacuum Breaker



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

My vacuum breaker leaked profusely when we tried the sewer line flush. Do I need to get that line repaired prior winterizing TT water lines?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Did you call the number listed in the other thread to get a free replacement mailed to you? It takes all of 2 minutes to replace. As you don't need to pump antifreeze in the line to winterize it, you do not NEED to get it fixed now. But as it is a simple repair, why wait and possibly forget about it next spring? BTW: you will need to be sure to blow out the line with compressed air to make sure the line is clear of all water before storing it for the winter.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

H2oSprayer said:


> Did you call the number listed in the other thread to get a free replacement mailed to you? It takes all of 2 minutes to replace. As you don't need to pump antifreeze in the line to winterize it, you do not NEED to get it fixed now. But as it is a simple repair, why wait and possibly forget about it next spring? BTW: you will need to be sure to blow out the line with compressed air to make sure the line is clear of all water before storing it for the winter.


Can you provide the link to the "other thread" with the phone #. I tried to search had no luck.

thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here you go Gaffer --> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=45962&st=15


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Is This the info ? --- You can call 1-574-259-7838 or 1-888-965-2244....BB Molders are located in Mishawaka,In...postal 46544. You can go to their website and the part B&B Model 571 is shown.

quote name='H2oSprayer' date='21 September 2014 - 07:32 PM' timestamp='1411345950' post='516826']
Did you call the number listed in the other thread to get a free replacement mailed to you? It takes all of 2 minutes to replace. As you don't need to pump antifreeze in the line to winterize it, you do not NEED to get it fixed now. But as it is a simple repair, why wait and possibly forget about it next spring? BTW: you will need to be sure to blow out the line with compressed air to make sure the line is clear of all water before storing it for the winter.
[/quote]


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

villui said:


> Is This the info ? --- You can call 1-574-259-7838 or 1-888-965-2244....BB Molders are located in Mishawaka,In...postal 46544. You can go to their website and the part B&B Model 571 is shown.


Yes. When mine failed, I called them while on the road and they overnighted a replacement to the campground that we were heading to in the middle of South Dakota. It was there awaiting our arrival and the replacement was as simple as unscrewing the fittings, removing the failed valve are reinstalling the new one. To this day, each time we use the flush, I have one of the boys watch for leeks when I first turn on the flush.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

A Dumb question, what is a Vaccum Breaker


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, I called and received the free part within 3 days. It looks like both ends screw on to existing pipes? No instructions so hoping we don't do more damage.

quote name='H2oSprayer' date='21 September 2014 - 07:32 PM' timestamp='1411345950' post='516826']
Did you call the number listed in the other thread to get a free replacement mailed to you? It takes all of 2 minutes to replace. As you don't need to pump antifreeze in the line to winterize it, you do not NEED to get it fixed now. But as it is a simple repair, why wait and possibly forget about it next spring? BTW: you will need to be sure to blow out the line with compressed air to make sure the line is clear of all water before storing it for the winter.
[/quote]


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Where would the vaccumm breaker be located on my 268RL, I assume it is in the black tank flush somewhere. But how would I access it?


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

double checking here: the access is under the bath sink cabinet where I found the leak? small space to work in. was it difficult for you? we are going to try it today. keep in mind either of us are handy in repair areas















thanks for your guidance.



villui said:


> Did you call the number listed in the other thread to get a free replacement mailed to you? It takes all of 2 minutes to replace. As you don't need to pump antifreeze in the line to winterize it, you do not NEED to get it fixed now. But as it is a simple repair, why wait and possibly forget about it next spring? BTW: you will need to be sure to blow out the line with compressed air to make sure the line is clear of all water before storing it for the winter.


[/quote]


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

W5CI said:


> double checking here: the access is under the bath sink cabinet where I found the leak? small space to work in. was it difficult for you? we are going to try it today. keep in mind either of us are handy in repair areas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be where you found the leak. If it was in the bathroom sink cabinet, then that is where the vacuum breaker should be. You will probably find 4 water lines in the cabinet. A hot and a cold water line for the sink and the other two lines are for the flush (into and out of the vacuum breaker). Look up high in the cabinet, just under the sink and you should find the vacuum breaker. It is simply attached with threaded fittings. You might need to cut some cable ties that are holding all of the water lines together. If you grab the black vacuum breaker, give it a slight tug to see if there is enough movement to pull it outside the cabinet. I was able to pull mine out which made swapping it out much easier. After you have replaced it with the new one, put the water lines back where you found them and replace the cable tie if removed.

*Be sure that if you live in a climate that you need to winterize your camper, that you blow compressed air (regulator set to 50psi MAX) to blow out the black tank flush.*


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I opened the clothes hamper in bathroom to access the tank flush line, with flashlight ran it up under the sink, if there is anything attached there i couldnt feel it,no way to see up that high under sink. I will just try and remember to blow it out when I winterized later this year. It is just now getting cool enough to start Camping. gonna be gone all of next week starting Wed. Thanks for help


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Found it and replaced it. it was easy just like you said ! The vendor had sent us a prepaid postage envelope for us to return the damaged one. thanks for your help.
Vilma



H2oSprayer said:


> double checking here: the access is under the bath sink cabinet where I found the leak? small space to work in. was it difficult for you? we are going to try it today. keep in mind either of us are handy in repair areas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be where you found the leak. If it was in the bathroom sink cabinet, then that is where the vacuum breaker should be. You will probably find 4 water lines in the cabinet. A hot and a cold water line for the sink and the other two lines are for the flush (into and out of the vacuum breaker). Look up high in the cabinet, just under the sink and you should find the vacuum breaker. It is simply attached with threaded fittings. You might need to cut some cable ties that are holding all of the water lines together. If you grab the black vacuum breaker, give it a slight tug to see if there is enough movement to pull it outside the cabinet. I was able to pull mine out which made swapping it out much easier. After you have replaced it with the new one, put the water lines back where you found them and replace the cable tie if removed.

*Be sure that if you live in a climate that you need to winterize your camper, that you blow compressed air (regulator set to 50psi MAX) to blow out the black tank flush.*
[/quote]


----------

